# Marble Tile



## Winston (May 19, 2018)

I bought my little Winston a chinchilla cooling stone at PetsMart for under $10, because I watched a youtube video that stated it was good to use one in an emergency. I keep my house around 65 to 69 degrees before a bunny joined me. I still keep by house at those temps but I decided to try the stone just to see if he would like it. To my surprise he did, but I notice when he lays on it, that he doesn't fit. It is simply to small. So, I went to HomeDepot and bought 2 Marble Tiles and I placed them side by side in his area. It is now his favorite hang out zone. When he is tired he hangs out there, after each crazy fun play session I notice he lays on the stones. Does anyone else use these with their rabbits? He still hobs and plays like normal, it's just now for nap time I notice he seems to prefer the marble now.


----------



## Blue eyes (May 19, 2018)

I have tile in our rabbit's cage for just this reason. In the summer, I'll keep a couple 12" square tiles (ceramic or porcelain) in our freezer to pull out as needed when it gets _really_ hot. 

Your house sounds frigid to me! We keep ours at 78 for nighttime and 80-82 during the day. Of course we're in the mid 90's in May and have already had a few days in the 100's. It only gets warmer from here. 

I also keep a couple jugs of water in the freezer for those extra hot days. (There are days in mid-summer when the A/C struggles to get down to 85... 110 outside) But one rabbit I've had won't go near the jugs. He likes the cold tiles though!


----------



## Winston (May 24, 2018)

Ya, frigid is just how I like it lol... I've lived in Nevada and New Orleans and I just love AC and cold temps. I guess the cold temps is good for bunnies though, but power can go out or other things so it is really nice to know how to keep the bunnies nice and cool. 110 outside sucks and I never want to experience that again lol We are lucky to get into the 90's here and I still love my AC, however I'm not dealing with 110 outside so my AC doesn't really struggle as it would in warmer places, wow can I remember that well.


----------

